# Where could i get multiplex wood or birch plywood online?



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

I need the board to be at least 0.75 thick (19mm) Because i am planning to make myself a slingshot that can shoot ultra power bands. Where could i get this from??? ( remember i dont want loads of wood, just a board that is at least 19mm thick) please help!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Scroll down on this page for two links to Baltic birch. -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1487-multiplex/page__p__12421__fromsearch__1 - entry12421


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Scroll down on this page for two links to Baltic birch. -- Tex
> http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1 - entry12421


Thanks so much Tex! now i'm going to make a safe and durable slingshot (hopefully)!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck with your construction, but you can make a safe durable slingshot out a tree branch too.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a link as well:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DT3VSA?tag=slingshotcom-20&camp=211493&creative=379997&linkCode=op1&creativeASIN=B001DT3VSA&adid=1PAJ8ZAXVTMSTB5Z1M6C&


----------

